# CPU-z Multi-Core Benchmark challenge



## storm-chaser

*Current Leaderboard*
Use the format (listed below) for submissions.



















Here is my 9600KF as an example. Just take a snip of both tabs on CPUz, and post your result, like this, preferably. (I would prefer you guys do this as opposed to a full screen grab where I actually have to click the link, if you do it this way it will save a step and makes it easier for me to update the board.)


----------



## Cryptedvick

In before the 12-16 core Ryzen guys show up and destroy all


----------



## The Pook

but the last one _was_ ranked by multi-thread









Post your CPU-Z benchmarks here


Lets see what you got! Only rule/recommendation is advice to submit ONE result total. So that means you DONT submit two different screen snips to cherry pick your best single core and then cherry pick your best multi core. Simply take a snip and post it here... we can start a competition if...




www.overclock.net


----------



## Lionvibez




----------



## Luggage




----------



## 8800GT

Better post mine as well before the 5900/5950x guys put us to shame :/


----------



## storm-chaser

Guess we can get both single and multi going, based in interest this morning. 

I will get a leaderboard going, hope we can make this a fun one..

ps 9600KF is not my core monster


----------



## storm-chaser

The Pook said:


> View attachment 2522905


Interesting how close your 10/20 thread chip is in single core compared to one of my dual xeon rigs, with a total 16 cores / 32 threads:


----------



## The Pook

storm-chaser said:


> Interesting how close your 10/20 thread chip is in single core compared to one of my dual xeon rigs, with a total 16 cores / 32 threads:
> 
> View attachment 2522950
> 
> View attachment 2522949


...wat? I scored 50% higher in single, lol.


----------



## storm-chaser

The Pook said:


> ...wat? I scored 50% higher in single, lol.


Oh yeah you totally destroyed me with that single core stuff. I was just sayin im still pretty close in multi tho!


----------



## The Pook

storm-chaser said:


> Oh yeah you totally destroyed me with that single core stuff. I was just sayin im still pretty close in multi tho!


that's what I figured you meant but you said single core 🙃


----------



## storm-chaser

Thanks for the interest so far guys, really I mean that. I will write up the leaderboard tonight. stay tuned!

This is my 48 thread core monster:


----------



## Sleepycat

Sorry to be the Ryzen prick. My single core score is stuffed though as CPU-Z keeps running it on the wrong core.


----------



## Imprezzion

I'll see tomorrow what I can push out of my 10900KF. I know it'll do x54 all core for benches but I really hope I can make it somehow pass x55 or even x56 all core lol. 3 of my cores can do x55 but I'm not sure all 10 will lol.


----------



## rluker5

Well there's no way my 5775c is going to beat any of these scores but I do have a chip that can beat them all in one thing.
Might be hard to find, but it's in there somewhere 










Spoiler



lowest power draw 
That includes running the benchmark.


And I assure you, this minimal level of performance is still functional for web browsing, 1080p video, light office and HL2 era gaming.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Interesting little comp, I will join in a bit.

EDIT: I ran one really quick with a small SS hooked up. Thanks @Jpmboy for the SS deal


----------



## storm-chaser

rluker5 said:


> Well there's no way my 5775c is going to beat any of these scores but I do have a chip that can beat them all in one thing.
> Might be hard to find, but it's in there somewhere
> View attachment 2522961
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> lowest power draw
> That includes running the benchmark.
> 
> 
> And I assure you, this minimal level of performance is still functional for web browsing, 1080p video, light office and HL2 era gaming.


Thank you for that, but sorry, I like the idea but this sub cannot be accepted as your performance marks do not reach mandatory baseline limits. In other words, this is a high performance competition. We simply cannot stand for this, because it doesn't link with the spirit of the competition.


----------



## rdr09

Saw it hit 10K, then started dropping cos of heat. Stock but with an UV and FSB set to 101.


----------



## storm-chaser

*See first post for leaderboard!!!* Will update everyday as we get more submissions. Thanks again guys, I just love this kind of stuff! (here it is for a quick look)










EDIT: Working on a good single core number for 9600KF right now, static overclocking, no turbo here. I think I can get a run at 5.3GHz we will see!


----------



## Imprezzion

Intel Core i9 10900KF @ 5500 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[y9a5eb] Validated Dump by Anonymous (2021-08-31 12:17:27) - MB: MSI MEG Z490 ACE (MS-7C71) - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr





Got it to do 5.5 all core pretty easily lol. 81c hottest core even at 1.490v.


----------



## storm-chaser

Here is a slightly better single core from the 9600KF, I know this comp places an emphasis on multi-core but what the heck, why not:


----------



## storm-chaser

Imprezzion said:


> Intel Core i9 10900KF @ 5500 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [y9a5eb] Validated Dump by Anonymous (2021-08-31 12:17:27) - MB: MSI MEG Z490 ACE (MS-7C71) - RAM: 32768 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it to do 5.5 all core pretty easily lol. 81c hottest core even at 1.490v.


How do you like the z490 ace? I have the same board, just the z390 version. Can't say I've been all that impressed with it, because I lost the primary PCI-E slot and after RMA MSI didnt even fix the problem. Performance wise, it's a decent board though, with pretty good power phase control for the CPU.


----------



## Imprezzion

storm-chaser said:


> How do you like the z490 ace? I have the same board, just the z390 version. Can't say I've been all that impressed with it, because I lost the primary PCI-E slot and after RMA MSI didnt even fix the problem. Performance wise, it's a decent board though, with pretty good power phase control for the CPU.


I love the board. It has it's shortcomings but performance for price it's by far the best 4 DIMM slot board you can get along with the Unify. The Z390 Ace has one major problem tho. The inability to properly handle down binning of the cache when you use manual OC on the cache. I had that board as well with a 9900KS @ 5.1 all core.

Right now I have all 3 m.2's filled up, a 3080 Gaming OC on PCI-E 1 and the board can OC RAM, especially dual-rank 16GB B-Die sticks with ease to 4400Mhz.

CPU OC is super easy as well once you know the tricks for handling Lite Load and LLC settings. Simply using AC/DC Mode_1 doesn't work at all and causes idle freezes but once you use a higher AC/DC (like mode_4 which is what this run was at) and mode 4 LLC with advanced offset (V/F Curve) it's a dream to use. Of course a ASUS Apex will outperform this board, but it costs twice as much lol.


----------



## storm-chaser

Imprezzion said:


> I love the board. It has it's shortcomings but performance for price it's by far the best 4 DIMM slot board you can get along with the Unify. The Z390 Ace has one major problem tho. The inability to properly handle down binning of the cache when you use manual OC on the cache. I had that board as well with a 9900KS @ 5.1 all core.


Properly handle down binning of the cache? I need to know more about this please explain in more detail I'm a pretty extensive overclocker but I've yet to run into this specific option, I can try it right now on my 9600KF if it's an "actual" real life option that I can (potentially) capitalize on. With the z390 MEG ACE I have run this chip at 5.3Ghz all core and 5.4 for some benching as well, but not reliable at anything over 5.4. 5.3 is actually totally fine and stable, so I guess that is the threshold. 

Good to hear that. Your z490 ace will likely be my next board as I am quite partial to MSI, love their products, and that's not just limited to their killer motherboards. Although the Unify is visually the most appealing board I have ever seen, second to none. I mean, how could anyone deny this? So that my be my next route instead.


----------



## Imprezzion

storm-chaser said:


> Properly handle down binning of the cache? I need to know more about this please explain in more detail I'm a pretty extensive overclocker but I've yet to run into this specific option, I can try it right now on my 9600KF if it's an "actual" real life option that I can (potentially) capitalize on. With the z390 MEG ACE I have run this chip at 5.3Ghz all core and 5.4 for some benching as well, but not reliable at anything over 5.4. 5.3 is actually totally fine and stable, so I guess that is the threshold.
> 
> Good to hear that. Your z490 ace will likely be my next board as I am quite partial to MSI, love their products, and that's not just limited to their killer motherboards. Although the Unify is visually the most appealing board I have ever seen, second to none. I mean, how could anyone deny this? So that my be my next route instead.
> 
> View attachment 2523098


On the Z390 and partially on the Z490 as well, when you set a manual cache frequency like x48 it will not properly return to idle clocks and might cause idle crashes when using Dynamic CPU with power having enabled. If you run fixed mode OC it doesn't matter.

Other boards allow you to set a min and max and enable / disable down binning but this board you can only set max and hope and dreams that make it maybe work properly lol.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Time for 3990X?


----------



## CrustyJuggler

Validation


----------



## tps3443

My 7980XE direct die would run 14,000 easily in multithreaded CPU-Z benchmark. Single threaded was around 610-616.

Unfortunately I sold this awesome 7980XE. I never saw threads like this when I had it up and running lol. I was always looking for an excuse to surprise people with just how powerful a CPU that released over 4 years ago was.


In tests like R23, it would roll right past a (32/64) 2990WX, which was extremely impressive considering it was originally designed to compete with OG Threadripper (Half the cores) 1950X.

Probably my favorite cpu of all time. It didn’t have a single limitation.


----------



## storm-chaser

tps3443 said:


> My 7980XE direct die would run 14,000 easily in multithreaded CPU-Z benchmark. Single threaded was around 610-616.
> 
> Unfortunately I sold this awesome 7980XE. I never saw threads like this when I had it up and running lol. I was always looking for an excuse to surprise people with just how powerful a CPU that released over 4 years ago was.
> 
> 
> In tests like R23, it would roll right past a (32/64) 2990WX, which was extremely impressive considering it was originally designed to compete with OG Threadripper (Half the cores) 1950X.
> 
> Probably my favorite cpu of all time. It didn’t have a single limitation.


I was always jealous for one. It is a great chip. 
What was your clock speeds with this direct die chip? I suspect you had a relatively high overclock considering stock cpuz benchmark is around 8900 and single core is about 510. Let me guess, 5GHz all core?


----------



## CrustyJuggler

CrustyJuggler said:


> View attachment 2523274
> View attachment 2523273
> 
> 
> Validation


Did a bit more tweaking and squeezed a higher score. Won't change my standings, but I'm pretty happy with it. I can hit 4701 MHz all core. If I go higher than +50 MHz multithreaded scores start to drop.


----------



## tps3443

storm-chaser said:


> I was always jealous for one. It is a great chip.
> What was your clock speeds with this direct die chip? I suspect you had a relatively high overclock considering stock cpuz benchmark is around 8900 and single core is about 510. Let me guess, 5GHz all core?



Well these chips only ran a 3.4Ghz all core default. So when you overclock them, they just turn in to a completely different animal. When you increase the all core frequency by 45%, this will also increase any multi core benchmark test by 45% too. Then you add in a boost in the mesh frequency, and I running DDR4 4,000Mhz at [email protected] in quad channel. This was my memory’s XMP profile. This platform had no issues stabilizing this 24/7 under even the most extreme memory stress testing. The high all
core OC, and extremely fast memory, with ultra low latency completely transformed the platform.


Now they don’t need 5Ghz for good performance. These CPU’s hang with the best at even just 4.7Ghz. (Which is a really easy OC to obtain)


The thing is, these CPU’s allow fine tuning of voltage and frequency on each individual core. So you can find your best two cores and run 5.0-5.2Ghz set their own voltage for that, then run your worst cores at 4.7Ghz, and the rest at 4.8-4.9Ghz. And they would all run independently at their own speed and voltage.

I run a direct die 10900KF now, on a Z490 Dark Kingpin. So essentially I down graded. However, I disn’t really need a 18/36 thread beast that could hit 12,000 in R20 benchmark. Plus, at these high overclocks those 7980XE’s consume a lot of power. However, they are a lot easier to cool than people make it out to be.


I sold my 7980XE, and it has recently gone to a new owner all the way in Thailand. It will always be my favorite CPU ever of all time. At this point I regret selling it, and I may just get another!!


----------



## Imprezzion

But, for pure gaming, does it match or beat the 10900KF as well or nah.


----------



## storm-chaser

tps3443 said:


> Well these chips only ran a 3.4Ghz all core default. So when you overclock them, they just turn in to a completely different animal. When you increase the all core frequency by 45%, this will also increase any multi core benchmark test by 45% too. Then you add in a boost in the mesh frequency, and I running DDR4 4,000Mhz at [email protected] in quad channel. This was my memory’s XMP profile. This platform had no issues stabilizing this 24/7 under even the most extreme memory stress testing. The high all
> core OC, and extremely fast memory, with ultra low latency completely transformed the platform.
> 
> 
> Now they don’t need 5Ghz for good performance. These CPU’s hang with the best at even just 4.7Ghz. (Which is a really easy OC to obtain)
> 
> 
> The thing is, these CPU’s allow fine tuning of voltage and frequency on each individual core. So you can find your best two cores and run 5.0-5.2Ghz set their own voltage for that, then run your worst cores at 4.7Ghz, and the rest at 4.8-4.9Ghz. And they would all run independently at their own speed and voltage.
> 
> I run a direct die 10900KF now, on a Z490 Dark Kingpin. So essentially I down graded. However, I disn’t really need a 18/36 thread beast that could hit 12,000 in R20 benchmark. Plus, at these high overclocks those 7980XE’s consume a lot of power. However, they are a lot easier to cool than people make it out to be.
> 
> 
> I sold my 7980XE, and it has recently gone to a new owner all the way in Thailand. It will always be my favorite CPU ever of all time. At this point I regret selling it, and I may just get another!!


Interesting stuff here. I want one . So what was your cooling system with this CPU?


Imprezzion said:


> But, for pure gaming, does it match or beat the 10900KF as well or nah.


But any 14nm chip that goes 5.0GHz is going to perform pretty much spot on in terms of performance, I'm sure this isn't weak in gaming by any stretch of the imagination, but perhaps there is something Im missing.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4598.93 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[ptpup1] Validated Dump by BACONATOR (2021-07-24 08:17:51) - MB: Asus ROG STRIX B550-F GAMING (WI-FI) - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr





Am I in??


----------



## Imprezzion

storm-chaser said:


> Interesting stuff here. I want one . So what was your cooling system with this CPU?
> 
> But any 14nm chip that goes 5.0GHz is going to perform pretty much spot on in terms of performance, I'm sure this isn't weak in gaming by any stretch of the imagination, but perhaps there is something Im missing.


I dunno, I mean, a 10700K beats a 9900K as well in most gaming benchmarks I've seen and by that logic it shouldn't. I don't know the intricacies either but IPC, cache improvements maybe?


----------



## tps3443

storm-chaser said:


> Interesting stuff here. I want one . So what was your cooling system with this CPU?
> 
> But any 14nm chip that goes 5.0GHz is going to perform pretty much spot on in terms of performance, I'm sure this isn't weak in gaming by any stretch of the imagination, but perhaps there is something Im missing.





Imprezzion said:


> But, for pure gaming, does it match or beat the 10900KF as well or nah.



Honestly, yes It does work just as well in gaming.

But here’s the thing, the 10900K can power on, run stock configuration and perform really well.

However, Skylake X isn’t like this. You need to
optimize it right away in the bios. Disable C-states etc, overclock CPU, overclock the mesh, setting up good memory timings/frequency etc.


But yes, my 10900KF gets 230 in R15 single. The 7980XE would hit around 228 in R15 single. Pretty sure the well optimized 7980XE was actually barely faster than a stock 10900K in CPU-Z single thread test.

The platform used a lot of power though. The only downside to it.

As for single thread performance and IPC if you set either to the same frequency they do the same. The key is SUB 48NS memory latency too on X299


----------



## o1dschoo1

tps3443 said:


> Honestly, yes It does work just as well in gaming.
> 
> But here’s the thing, the 10900K can power on, run stock configuration and perform really well.
> 
> However, Skylake X isn’t like this. You need to
> optimize it right away in the bios. Disable C-states etc, overclock CPU, overclock the mesh, setting up good memory timings/frequency etc.
> 
> 
> But yes, my 10900KF gets 230 in R15 single. The 7980XE would hit around 228 in R15 single. Pretty sure the well optimized 7980XE was actually barely faster than a stock 10900K in CPU-Z single thread test.
> 
> The platform used a lot of power though. The only downside to it.
> 
> As for single thread performance and IPC if you set either to the same frequency they do the same. The key is SUB 48NS memory latency too on X299
> View attachment 2523436


Spot on. I noticed a huge jump with optimized ram and overclocked mesh. Then 4.7-5ghz really sealed it.
As soon as i stop messing with old hardware im getting a 9980xe or 10980xe


----------



## Imprezzion

So if I ever get bored, score a 7xxx Skylake X and a board. And a 4x8 kit. Which I can trade with my buddy who wants 2x16.. hehe.

Would a 10980XE be an option as those are way cheaper and actually available? Lol. And I can get a 200 bucks X299 Prime-A II. Worth or bad board?


----------



## o1dschoo1

Imprezzion said:


> So if I ever get bored, score a 7xxx Skylake X and a board. And a 4x8 kit. Which I can trade with my buddy who wants 2x16.. hehe.


Gotta delid them and go direct die. I ran my 7800x at 5.1 thats a 6 core my 7900x at 4.7 and my 7740x kaby quad does 5.2 on water  i prefer the rampage apex cause of the bios and oc features but the prime deluxe is solid too. I only paid 350 for a 7900x and a prime deluxe.
Alot of people skip this platform cause they dont know how to set it up or cant keep it cool.


----------



## tps3443

Imprezzion said:


> So if I ever get bored, score a 7xxx Skylake X and a board. And a 4x8 kit. Which I can trade with my buddy who wants 2x16.. hehe.
> 
> Would a 10980XE be an option as those are way cheaper and actually available? Lol. And I can get a 200 bucks X299 Prime-A II. Worth or bad board?


10980XE is a great CPU!

Direct die 7980XE is just a tad faster than a 10980XE. However this is only due to slightly lower temps and thermals, the 9980XE and 10980XE are soldered so you’d get faster performance and better overclocking right out of the box, the 9980XE and 10980XE are newer models with better silicon too.

The platform is highly underrated I know that (And shunned as being poor gaming platform) (However, these obstacles are easily over come with good memory, and a nice overclock) You can purchase a 7900X-7980XE for a fairly low price. Just shop around ebay or the forums, and try to grab a 9980XE or 10980XE for a fair deal. Used 7980XE would be the best value though. Usually $500-$600 dollars.

As for motherboards, these CPU’s consume tons of power, and you’ve gotta have proper VRM cooling or your cpu will throttle due to motherboard heating up too much. I would recommend an X299 Dark all the way just for memory speed and overclocking ability, plus they have good enough VRM cooling even with the VRM cooling fans turned off. You don’t wanna skimp out on boards here. They’ll literally down clock to 3.9Ghz due to the VRM’s just falling over.


If you get a cheaper board, I would immediately go after repasting the VRM heatsink, and making sure it has fans, or adding fans for better VRM cooling. Don’t expect super high reliable (Sustained heavy load) overclocks beyond 4.5Ghz-4.6Ghz all
core sustained, on a cheap board with a tiny little aluminum vrm cooler without a fan. Running R23 alone, on my 7980XE would hit 900+ watts of power on just the CPU. (That was at 5Ghz)


Also, you can already disable HT. And run the cpu with (18/18) cores and still kill it, and you can run the overclock to 5.3Ghz all core. It uses drastically less voltage, drastically less power, and runs supperrr cool too. And it would still kill a stock clocked 7980XE with HT on. The 7980XE and 9980XE and 10980XE are very well binned compared to their lower model siblings. There was a reason why the 7980XE was like $1900 at launch, the thing just doesn’t age, and it’s just as capable as pretty much anything 4 years later. 


There is also a Xeon 3175X CPU which is a unlocked 28 core and 56 thread (MONSTER) they are actually priced well used too. I have seen as low as $800 bucks Once. You need the evga SR1 Dark motherboard which is extreme! Or the Asus Dominus. Both motherboards use (2) 24 pin atx cables, and like (3) 8 pins. Built for extreme overclocking. They have (Hexa channel memory)


----------



## o1dschoo1

tps3443 said:


> Direct die 7980XE is faster than a 10980XE. However, the 9980XE and 10980XE are soldered so you’d get faster overclocking right put of the box, the 9980XE and 10980XE are newer better silicon too, al they require slightly less voltage.
> 
> The platform is highly underrated I know that. You can purchase a 7900X-7980XE for a fairly low price. Just shop around ebay or the forums, and try to grab a 9980XE or 10980XE for a fair deal. Used 7980XE would be the best value though. Usually $500-$600 dollars.
> 
> As for motherboards, these CPU’s consume tons of power, and you’ve gotta have proper VRM cooling or your cpu will throttle due to motherboard heating up too much. I would recommend an X299 Dark all the way just for memory speed and overclocking ability, plus they have good enough VRM cooling even with the VRM cooling fans turned off. You don’t wanna skimp out on boards here. They’ll literally down clock to 3.9Ghz due to the VRM’s just falling over.
> 
> 
> If you get a cheaper board, I would immediately go after repasting the VRM heatsink, and making sure it has fans, or adding fans for better VRM cooling. Don’t expect super high reliable (Sustained heavy load) overclocks beyond 4.5Ghz-4.6Ghz all
> core sustained, on a cheap board with a tiny little aluminum vrm cooler without a fan. Running R23 alone, on my 7980XE would hit 900+ watts of power on just the CPU. (That was at 5Ghz)
> 
> 
> Also, you can already disable HT. And run the cpu with (18/18) cores and still kill it, and you can run the overclock to 5.3Ghz all core. It uses drastically less voltage, drastically less power, and runs supperrr cool too. And it would still kill a stock clocked 7980XE with HT on.
> 
> 
> There is also a Xeon 3175X CPU which is a unlocked 28 core and 56 thread (MONSTER) they are actually priced well used too. I have seen as low as $800 bucks Once. You need the evga SR1 Dark motherboard which is extreme! Or the Asus Dominus. Both motherboards use (2) 24 pin atx cables, and like (3) 8 pins. Built for extreme overclocking. They have (Hexa channel memory)


I never thought about turning ht off on my x299 cpus. Hmmm


----------



## Imprezzion

tps3443 said:


> 10980XE is a great CPU!
> 
> Direct die 7980XE is just a tad faster than a 10980XE. However this is only due to slightly lower temps and thermals, the 9980XE and 10980XE are soldered so you’d get faster performance and better overclocking right out of the box, the 9980XE and 10980XE are newer models with better silicon too.
> 
> The platform is highly underrated I know that (And shunned as being poor gaming platform) (However, these obstacles are easily over come with good memory, and a nice overclock) You can purchase a 7900X-7980XE for a fairly low price. Just shop around ebay or the forums, and try to grab a 9980XE or 10980XE for a fair deal. Used 7980XE would be the best value though. Usually $500-$600 dollars.
> 
> As for motherboards, these CPU’s consume tons of power, and you’ve gotta have proper VRM cooling or your cpu will throttle due to motherboard heating up too much. I would recommend an X299 Dark all the way just for memory speed and overclocking ability, plus they have good enough VRM cooling even with the VRM cooling fans turned off. You don’t wanna skimp out on boards here. They’ll literally down clock to 3.9Ghz due to the VRM’s just falling over.
> 
> 
> If you get a cheaper board, I would immediately go after repasting the VRM heatsink, and making sure it has fans, or adding fans for better VRM cooling. Don’t expect super high reliable (Sustained heavy load) overclocks beyond 4.5Ghz-4.6Ghz all
> core sustained, on a cheap board with a tiny little aluminum vrm cooler without a fan. Running R23 alone, on my 7980XE would hit 900+ watts of power on just the CPU. (That was at 5Ghz)
> 
> 
> Also, you can already disable HT. And run the cpu with (18/18) cores and still kill it, and you can run the overclock to 5.3Ghz all core. It uses drastically less voltage, drastically less power, and runs supperrr cool too. And it would still kill a stock clocked 7980XE with HT on. The 7980XE and 9980XE and 10980XE are very well binned compared to their lower model siblings. There was a reason why the 7980XE was like $1900 at launch, the thing just doesn’t age, and it’s just as capable as pretty much anything 4 years later.
> 
> 
> There is also a Xeon 3175X CPU which is a unlocked 28 core and 56 thread (MONSTER) they are actually priced well used too. I have seen as low as $800 bucks Once. You need the evga SR1 Dark motherboard which is extreme! Or the Asus Dominus. Both motherboards use (2) 24 pin atx cables, and like (3) 8 pins. Built for extreme overclocking. They have (Hexa channel memory)


I used to use HEDT and especially xeons back in the days, had a Intel DX58SO + W3680 for years and years, also had a X79 Sniper + E5-2680V2, had and still have a X99 Sabertooth + E5-2640V4 which is my dad's PC and my storage / web dev server. Also a non-HEDT one, a H61 ITX board with a E3-12?? (the 2700k xeon version).

But yeah, the 10980XE is 900 bucks new and can be fund secondhand relatively cheap, the 7980XE is more like 1700 bucks here (still available tho) and secondhand there 1 for sale locally for 700 bucks. Which is.. a lot. You can get a 5950X for that money lol.

Boards? 4 choices. Either any SKU AsRock board, an ASUS X299 Strix-E Gaming II, Any SKU ASUS WS (such as the sage) or a Gigabyte X299 Master. Those are the only 4 boards still in stock and compared to Z590 they are dirt cheap. Under 400 for even the master or by of the better ASUS ones. EVGA and ROG boards are no longer available here tho.

EDIT: K so checked the secondhand market, there's a Gigabyte X299X Designare 10G + Intel i9-7980XE for €999, a Intel Core i9-10980XE + ASUS Prime X299-A II for €800, and a MSI Creator + 7980XE for €1100.. Also a few Xeon's but not the right ones. Hardly any boards available but what I can do is get a Strix-E X299 and a monoblock for it which is like €30 lol.


----------



## The Pook

🙃

Pentium G5500:









i3 4020Y:









i3 8109u:









4650G:









i9 9900K:









i9 10850K:


----------



## o1dschoo1

Imprezzion said:


> I used to use HEDT and especially xeons back in the days, had a Intel DX58SO + W3680 for years and years, also had a X79 Sniper + E5-2680V2, had and still have a X99 Sabertooth + E5-2640V4 which is my dad's PC and my storage / web dev server. Also a non-HEDT one, a H61 ITX board with a E3-12?? (the 2700k xeon version).
> 
> But yeah, the 10980XE is 900 bucks new and can be fund secondhand relatively cheap, the 7980XE is more like 1700 bucks here (still available tho) and secondhand there 1 for sale locally for 700 bucks. Which is.. a lot. You can get a 5950X for that money lol.
> 
> Boards? 4 choices. Either any SKU AsRock board, an ASUS X299 Strix-E Gaming II, Any SKU ASUS WS (such as the sage) or a Gigabyte X299 Master. Those are the only 4 boards still in stock and compared to Z590 they are dirt cheap. Under 400 for even the master or by of the better ASUS ones. EVGA and ROG boards are no longer available here tho.
> 
> EDIT: K so checked the secondhand market, there's a Gigabyte X299X Designare 10G + Intel i9-7980XE for €999, a Intel Core i9-10980XE + ASUS Prime X299-A II for €800, and a MSI Creator + 7980XE for €1100.. Also a few Xeon's but not the right ones. Hardly any boards available but what I can do is get a Strix-E X299 and a monoblock for it which is like €30 lol.


Id go for the x299 prime. I got the first version with the not as good vrms and it is still kicking hardcore.


----------



## Bakerman

Where are TR folks? Too much "peasantry" here.
PBO:


----------



## storm-chaser

Thanks for the continued interest guys, I will do my best to update leader board tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## storm-chaser

The Pook said:


> 🙃
> 
> Pentium G5500:
> View attachment 2523513
> 
> 
> i3 4020Y:
> View attachment 2523514
> 
> 
> i3 8109u:
> View attachment 2523518
> 
> 
> 4650G:
> View attachment 2523521
> 
> 
> i9 9900K:
> View attachment 2523515
> 
> 
> i9 10850K:
> View attachment 2523516


Pook Im only going to count your 10850K, 9900K and Ryzen 5 Pro 4650G


----------



## Hequaqua

Intel Core i7-10700k 5103.72 Single Thread 606 Multi 5955.5


----------



## JSHamlet234

[email protected]


----------



## The Pook

storm-chaser said:


> Pook Im only going to count your 10850K, 9900K and Ryzen 5 Pro 4650G


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X @ 4573.93 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[82xprq] Validated Dump by BACONATORV2 (2021-09-04 14:34:19) - MB: Asus ROG STRIX B550-F GAMING (WI-FI) - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr





breaking my own leg..


----------



## storm-chaser

The Pook said:


>


Thanks for that. You made my day lol


----------



## Hale59

.


----------



## mllrkllr88

New sub


----------



## CrustyJuggler

Bakerman said:


> Where are TR folks? Too much "peasantry" here.
> PBO:
> View attachment 2523580


With that multithreaded score, I feel I've come to a gun fight armed with a rubber chicken.


----------



## Luggage

Colder weather, slightly tuned PBO









AMD Ryzen 7 5800X @ 4823.88 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[lpnbyc] Validated Dump by WINTERMUTE (2021-09-05 23:14:52) - MB: MSI MEG X570 UNIFY (MS-7C35) - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## storm-chaser

i will update the leaderboard this afternoon thanks guys


----------



## mllrkllr88

It's almost time for the RIPPER, but for now...new sub


----------



## storm-chaser

mllrkllr88 said:


> It's almost time for the RIPPER, but for now...new sub
> 
> View attachment 2524224
> 
> 
> View attachment 2524225


Quite a rarity you have there my friend, that looks like a great chip! First time I've encountered one, as the matter of fact.


----------



## geriatricpollywog




----------



## mllrkllr88

HT vs NO-HT


----------



## JSHamlet234

mllrkllr88 said:


> HT vs NO-HT
> View attachment 2524639
> View attachment 2524640


I think you broke the benchmark


----------



## The Pook

mllrkllr88 said:


> HT vs NO-HT
> View attachment 2524639
> View attachment 2524640


----------



## MadGoat

My daily driver:


----------



## storm-chaser

Damn those are pretty impressive numbers. Is that overkill for most or do people actually find a use for all 64 cores?

Also, leaderboard has been updated, thanks for your patience guys.


----------



## mllrkllr88

storm-chaser said:


> Damn those are pretty impressive numbers. Is that overkill for most or do people actually find a use for all 64 cores?
> 
> Also, leaderboard has been updated, thanks for your patience guys.


64/128 for daily life hahah?...worthless and slow. It's STILL all about single-core performance. I'm convinced an 8700K is all you need (go flamers go). I understand there are a handful of games that show _more than_ marginal improvement, but those are the edge cases. Go ahead and change my mind, I have 7-11th gen sitting in front of me (edit: oh and The Pook's 6th gen I forgot about, wink).



JSHamlet234 said:


> I think you broke the benchmark


Haha, I thought that was the goal


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

mllrkllr88 said:


> HT vs NO-HT


I think for AMD its SMT..


----------



## storm-chaser

mllrkllr88 said:


> 64/128 for daily life hahah?...worthless and slow. It's STILL all about single-core performance. I'm convinced an 8700K is all you need (go flamers go). I understand there are a handful of games that show _more than_ marginal improvement, but those are the edge cases. Go ahead and change my mind, I have 7-11th gen sitting in front of me (edit: oh and The Pook's 6th gen I forgot about, wink).
> 
> 
> Haha, I thought that was the goal


Yeah Im in agreement with you on that. Im sure Ill be content with my 9600KF for a long time to come. Heck, its just as good as the 9900K up to six cores!


----------



## storm-chaser

mllrkllr88 said:


> It's STILL all about single-core performance. I'm convinced an 8700K is all you need (go flamers go).


Absolutely, and I have always favored per core performance as well. Even though I do have a z820 with two E5 2696 v2 chips, so there are horses for courses depending on workload, obviously.... Granted, I don't push the machine very hard with deep learning or anything like that, but its fun to check out the task manager and see this. In this hardware configuration, this rig can *perform slightly better than a ThreadRipper 1950X processor.* Plus with two Xeon processors I can run up to 8 channels of memory, that's always fun, absolutely smoking brand new state of the art DDR4 kits with nearly twice the memory bandwidth from the aging DDR3 platform and nearly a 10 year old rig! My main rig is a 9600KF running at turbo core: 5.2, 5.1, 5.0, 4.9, 4.8, 4.8, but I honestly cant tell the difference between the two for day to day windows tasks. Benchmarking is another story, however. )

For z820 #2 I did focus on single core performance, due to highly coveted 4.0GHz single core turbo, using the very rare OEM 2673 v2, a 110w TDP 8 core chip that has a base turbo speed of 3.6GHz and a max boost of 4.0GHz. So my bases are covered! lol

Thread Count overkill:










memory overkill:









Memory / CPU / GPU overkill (any guess on what GPU this is?)









Another favorite chip of mine is the Opteron 6180SE, which is essentially the last use of the K10, Phenom II architecture. As I mentioned, the Phenom II is my favorite chip, so I am saving these for a rainy day dual processor workstation project. This chip has 12 cores with a clock speed of 2.5GHz, and they are VERY power hungry. Only thing I don't like about it is the max memory speed supported is 1333. I usually don't go below 1600MHz if I can help it.


----------



## The Pook

noticed my 10850K @ 5.0 on my bench OS was doing better than my 10900K @ 5.1 on my daily OS, so here's my 10900K on my bench OS @ 5.2


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

3900XT 4.2ghz 1.3875v


----------



## storm-chaser

Leaderboard updated... well I think we all know who is in control of the competition at this time. If this was a points competition he would be leading that as well... well done @mllrkllr88 !!

And we can add on points competitions in the future, those can be pretty fun as well. That way you have more than one goal to fight for, essentially allowing viable competition for a larger grouping of members, so more people can get in on the fun.


----------



## The Pook

storm-chaser said:


> Leaderboard updated...


you still have my old 10900K score on the leaderboard


----------



## storm-chaser

The Pook said:


> you still have my old 10900K score on the leaderboard


Sorry I'm being a bit lazy and just did a brief scan of the thread and didn't find it, can you re-post your updated result? That way we can get it corrected on the leaderboard ASAP. 

Thanks


----------



## The Pook

5 posts up


----------



## storm-chaser

The Pook said:


> 5 posts up


Should be good to go now, thanks. And that goes for everyone else as well, be sure to double check my work and if you see anything that needs updating post in the thread or PM me.


----------



## Bartouille

11x 4900MHz, 5x 4800MHz, 1x 4700MHz and 1x 4600MHz, avg. 4844MHz


----------



## domdtxdissar

AMD Ryzen 9 5950X @ 4798.88 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[dl125q] Validated Dump by ERLEND (2021-01-23 01:00:38) - MB: Asus ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO (WI-FI) - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## 8800GT

Just an 1165G7. Girlfriends laptop I use because its a 2-in-1 and I enjoy it for watching netflix and youtube in tent mode. Pretty snappy. Iris XE actually isn't half bad.


----------



## Hequaqua

FIRST..................with a LGA 1700 that is.....

Not too bad considering this was just my second attempt at 5.1ghz.


----------



## 8800GT

Man those single core scores of alder lake just impress me every time.


----------



## Hequaqua

8800GT said:


> Man those single core scores of alder lake just impress me every time.


Yea, I'm loving it....Love it so much I gave my custom looped 10700k to my son....lol

I've been benchmarking the heck out of it....mostly with the cpu at stock, different ram sets. I went with a ddr4 board since I had a couple sets of ram not doing anything. Plus, availability and latency on ddr5 is a bit messy. 

Here is a link to the benchmark numbers for anyone interested:









12600k


Sheet1 1,i5-12600k up to 4.9 P-Core, 3.6 E-Core, 4.5 Ring,2,i5-12600k up to 4.9 P-Core, 3.6 E-Core,3,4.7 All P-Core, 3.7 All E-Core, 4.3 Ring 1.2v,4,i5-12600k up to 4.9 P-Core, 3.6 E-Core Gigabyte Z690 Gaming X DDR4,Gigabyte Z690 Gaming X DDR4,Gigabyte Z690 Gaming X DDR4,Gigabyte Z690 Gaming X ...




docs.google.com





Here is one comparing it to the 10700k with performance increases:









10700k v 12600k


Sheet1 [email protected] All Core,i5-12600k up to 4.9 P-Core, 3.6 E-Core,4.7 All P-Core, 3.7 All E-Core, 4.3 Ring 1.2v Asus Maximus Z490,Gigabyte Z690 Gaming X DDR4,Gigabyte Z690 Gaming X DDR4 OLOy Blade [email protected] 18-22-22-42,OLOy Blade [email protected] 18-22-22-42,GSkill Trident Z [email protected] 18-22-22-42 Cu...




docs.google.com


----------



## 8800GT

Hequaqua said:


> Yea, I'm loving it....Love it so much I gave my custom looped 10700k to my son....lol
> 
> I've been benchmarking the heck out of it....mostly with the cpu at stock, different ram sets. I went with a ddr4 board since I had a couple sets of ram not doing anything. Plus, availability and latency on ddr5 is a bit messy.
> 
> Here is a link to the benchmark numbers for anyone interested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12600k
> 
> 
> Sheet1 1,i5-12600k up to 4.9 P-Core, 3.6 E-Core, 4.5 Ring,2,i5-12600k up to 4.9 P-Core, 3.6 E-Core,3,4.7 All P-Core, 3.7 All E-Core, 4.3 Ring 1.2v,4,i5-12600k up to 4.9 P-Core, 3.6 E-Core Gigabyte Z690 Gaming X DDR4,Gigabyte Z690 Gaming X DDR4,Gigabyte Z690 Gaming X DDR4,Gigabyte Z690 Gaming X ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one comparing it to the 10700k with performance increases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10700k v 12600k
> 
> 
> Sheet1 [email protected] All Core,i5-12600k up to 4.9 P-Core, 3.6 E-Core,4.7 All P-Core, 3.7 All E-Core, 4.3 Ring 1.2v Asus Maximus Z490,Gigabyte Z690 Gaming X DDR4,Gigabyte Z690 Gaming X DDR4 OLOy Blade [email protected] 18-22-22-42,OLOy Blade [email protected] 18-22-22-42,GSkill Trident Z [email protected] 18-22-22-42 Cu...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com


Nice data. Really shows the strengths of the new arch. I bet when we get ddr5 7000c32, etc, the platform will really stretch its legs.


----------



## Hequaqua

Let's hope that things are actually available, and affordable by them....lol


----------



## domdtxdissar

domdtxdissar said:


> View attachment 2536261
> View attachment 2536255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 5950X @ 4798.88 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [dl125q] Validated Dump by ERLEND (2021-01-23 01:00:38) - MB: Asus ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO (WI-FI) - RAM: 32768 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr


And some numbers from my old 3950x

Static OC 4450/4350mhz
















PBO fmax: (upto 4750mhz ST)


----------



## JSHamlet234

domdtxdissar said:


> And some numbers from my old 3950x
> 
> Static OC 4450/4350mhz
> View attachment 2536317
> 
> View attachment 2536318
> 
> 
> PBO fmax: (upto 4750mhz ST)
> View attachment 2536323
> 
> View attachment 2536324


+Rep for still using CPUMark99


----------



## Avacado

The Pook said:


> noticed my 10850K @ 5.0 on my bench OS was doing better than my 10900K @ 5.1 on my daily OS, so here's my 10900K on my bench OS @ 5.2
> 
> View attachment 2524732


Bcause F*** your single thread score.


----------



## The Pook

Avacado said:


> Bcause F*** your single thread score.
> 
> View attachment 2536328


didn't know the multi thread score could go that low


----------



## Luggage

domdtxdissar said:


> View attachment 2536261
> View attachment 2536255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 5950X @ 4798.88 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [dl125q] Validated Dump by ERLEND (2021-01-23 01:00:38) - MB: Asus ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO (WI-FI) - RAM: 32768 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr


Just old 200+ bios or hydra?


----------



## Arctucas




----------



## domdtxdissar

Luggage said:


> Just old 200+ bios or hydra?


That score was done on asus bios 3003 because that's the fastest boosting PBO CO bios known to date.. Memory training is kinda wonky and there is some other bugs with it but with the right tweaks it could boost very high indeed😅


----------



## SuperMumrik

[email protected]


----------



## Avacado

SuperMumrik said:


> [email protected]
> View attachment 2536413
> View attachment 2536412


Nice! Bet you could do better with that Uncore up around 5GHz


----------



## ChaosAD

Avacado said:


> Nice! Bet you could do better with that Uncore up around 5GHz


He needs to disable e cores to be able to push uncore more than x44-x45, so he will lose on MT.


----------



## Avacado

ChaosAD said:


> He needs to disable e cores to be able to push uncore more than x44-x45, so he will lose on MT.


Lame. Thats what I get I suppose. I have done any real reading on Alder Lake yet.


----------



## The Pook

Avacado said:


> Bcause F*** your single thread score.
> 
> View attachment 2536328


----------



## Arctucas

5400MHz










5500MHz


----------



## Avacado

Arctucas said:


> 5400MHz
> 
> View attachment 2536561
> 
> 
> 5500MHz
> 
> View attachment 2536562


5.5GHz @ 1.375. Dayum. You sir have a sick chip. Take that @The Pook


----------



## storm-chaser

Avacado said:


> 5.5GHz @ 1.375. Dayum. You sir have a sick chip. Take that @The Pook


He benches that thing at 5.5Ghz as well. Very potent rig - he is won more than one of these comps with it.


----------



## The Pook

Avacado said:


> 5.5GHz @ 1.375. Dayum. You sir have a sick chip. Take that @The Pook


but he didn't say **** my score

fite me


----------



## Avacado

The Pook said:


> fite me


Phine.


----------



## tps3443

The 9900K especially 9900KS is still very very strong for gaming. I’d highly recommend one for anyone playing Battlefield 2042. And also some well tuned dual rank memory for low latency. It’s gonna do a great job at it.


----------



## storm-chaser

The Pook said:


> View attachment 2536552


that single core tho


----------



## The Pook

guess my mockery of @Avacado 's multicore was a bit misplaced 

doesn't matter, leaderboards won't be updated anyway 🙃


----------



## storm-chaser

The Pook said:


> guess my mockery of @Avacado 's multicore was a bit misplaced
> 
> doesn't matter, leaderboards won't be updated anyway 🙃


First of all, the competition has been over for months. 
Secondly, I only have one monitor at the moment, that makes it very difficult and time consuming to get everything set up properly and all the data.

The reason I left a few months back was because there was a very well planned and credible attempt on my life. Too much heat. Had to let it die down. You also know that while sometimes the leaderboards aren't perfect, I am doing this for the community, and we can all see each others scores. Im getting a second monitor next month. I used to have this: and could update the leaderboard in about 5 minutes.


----------



## The Pook

yikes 

surely if you go out of your way to quote me to talk about your score I'm allowed to respond


----------



## storm-chaser

The Pook said:


> surely if you go out of your way to quote me to talk about your score I'm allowed to respond


Yeah, I'm not holding you back. We were just going back and forth I thought it would be a challenge for you. 
Our rigs are very similar that's why it's great have some friendly competition.


----------



## Avacado

It's all good in da hood. Wooo saaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Luggage

Forgot to ss and even to add it to my account - _groan_









AMD Ryzen 7 5800X @ 4898.86 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[nv4jg4] Validated Dump by Anonymous (2021-11-26 22:14:01) - MB: MSI MEG X570 UNIFY (MS-7C35) - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## Avacado

Fite Me @The Pook


----------



## The Pook

guess it's time to buy some 775 hardware to proclaim my superiority


----------



## storm-chaser

Avacado said:


> Fite Me @The Pook
> 
> View attachment 2538089


Much to the chagrin of FX fans everywhere... if there are any left at all. 🤣


----------



## JSHamlet234

storm-chaser said:


> Much to the chagrin of FX fans everywhere... if there are any left at all. 🤣
> View attachment 2538110
> 
> 
> View attachment 2538112


I'm about to take all of you to school.


----------



## Luggage

YOLO 5.0 all core just for reference


http://imgur.com/c29nlBe


----------



## storm-chaser

Finally got to 680 on my 9600KF rig


----------



## storm-chaser

Best I can do with this CPU...


----------



## cssorkinman

storm-chaser said:


> Much to the chagrin of FX fans everywhere... if there are any left at all. 🤣
> View attachment 2538110
> 
> 
> View attachment 2538112


Oh we FX'ers are still here and we remember the time that CPU-Z had to change their benchmark because FX was crushing the muti-thread scores of 6
th gen 8 thread i-7's .


----------



## storm-chaser

cssorkinman said:


> Oh we FX'ers are still here and we remember the time that CPU-Z had to change their benchmark because FX was crushing the muti-thread scores of 6
> th gen 8 thread i-7's .
> View attachment 2561181
> View attachment 2561185


Oh there is no doubt in my mind FX crunched its Intel counterparts back in the day.. And the earth is flat


----------



## cssorkinman

storm-chaser said:


> Oh there is no doubt in my mind FX crunched its Intel counterparts back in the day.. And the earth is flat


Never in single core, but in multicore it was good enough to occasionally slap the half again more expensive Intel chips around . 
It's also worth noting that with the handicap that SMT presents vs Visheras core design that a 16 core FX 9590 would perform about the same as the first gen Ryzen's with 16 cores in things such as cinebench multi. It would dim the streetlights for 2 blocks in all directions, but it would produce very similar scores .


----------



## storm-chaser

cssorkinman said:


> Never in single core, but in multicore it was good enough to occasionally slap the half again more expensive Intel chips around .
> It's also worth noting that with the handicap that SMT presents vs Visheras core design that a 16 core FX 9590 would perform about the same as the first gen Ryzen's with 16 cores in things such as cinebench multi. It would dim the streetlights for 2 blocks in all directions, but it would produce very similar scores .
> View attachment 2561253


interesting. Did not know that they were so close.

Then again the same thing happened to intel. A 4.5GHz Q9650 scores 385 in single core, and my 18 core haswell E5 2696 v3 only hits 420. Not really much of a difference there.


----------



## cssorkinman

storm-chaser said:


> interesting. Did not know that they were so close.
> 
> Then again the same thing happened to intel. A 4.5GHz Q9650 scores 385 in single core, and my 18 core haswell E5 2696 v3 only hits 420. Not really much of a difference there.


Always curious about stuff like this. 
Would be interesting to see what your yorkie would do in the version of the cpu z bench I ran the 2600k on.


----------



## storm-chaser

This is really all I can find on the interwebs (not mine). But the versions are closer to matching. Seems a stock 2600K is neck and neck with a 4.5GHz Q9650 in single core and that seems about right. Multi core definitely favors the newer chip, however, with the advantage of hyperthreading.
CPU-Z Benchmark for Intel Core i7-2600K (1T) - CPU-Z VALIDATOR (x86.fr)










It keeps asking me to enter text so that's what I'm doing lol


----------



## ThatGuyJD

Some more of the quick benches.


----------



## Imprezzion

Intel Core i9 10900K @ 5297.4 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[uwe3p7] Validated Dump by Anonymous (2022-06-06 12:03:21) - MB: Asus ROG MAXIMUS XIII HERO - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr





5.3 all core 5.0 cache 4622 ram boost to 5.5 single core.


----------



## GRABibus




----------



## GRABibus

Update @ 22°C :


----------



## a20chavez1




----------



## storm-chaser

GRABibus said:


> Update @ 22°C :
> 
> View attachment 2565562


Okay so it looks like two Xeon E5 2696 v3 processors are equivalent to about one 5950X in the CPUz benchmark.


----------



## Wilco183

Average (at best} 12900KS with Asus OC enabled for daily use.


----------



## NoelC




----------

